# Truth of the matter is...



## Sapper PE LS (Jul 8, 2014)

This sub forum is worthless without a 10k.

Reply with another "truth of the matter is..." Statement to play this game... Only catch is it has to somehow play off of the previous post, such as...

Truth of the matter is, if we had another 10k, we'd see half our regular members again on a daily basis.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Trurh of the matter is, if I was studying for my PE like a good boy, I wouldn't be here right now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

It feels good not to be studying for the PE for the first time, this time of the year.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth of the matter is, NJmike doesn't follow thread directions worth a hoot...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth of the matter is NJmike doesn't read very well.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth of the matter is the NJmike must have reread those instructions 3x to make sure he knew the rules


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth of the matter is that kids can be very distracting


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth of the matter is NJmike likes to SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth of the matter is Mike thought this was another 10k thread.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2014)

TOTM I forgot what I was gonna say....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Truth of the matter is I felt I needed to explain my stupidity


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 9, 2014)

Truth of the matter is we didn't need it explained, it's abundantly clear.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

The truth is now my feelings are hurt


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 9, 2014)

Truth of the matter is that it's all good fun!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

the truth of the matter is that to coexist on this board you need thick skin and I was only kidding anyway


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 9, 2014)

the truth of the matter is that you don't just need thick skin to survive around here... opcorn:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

The truth of the matter is that holographic terrorism is REAL!


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2014)

Truth of the matter is that 9/11 couldn't have been a hologram, since holographic planes can't take off from a treadmill.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 9, 2014)

Truth of the matter is that you've been brainwashed by the gov't!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

TOTM is that Oz is an idiot


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> TOTM is that Oz is an idiot


TOTM is that every village has at least one.


----------



## cement (Jul 9, 2014)

TOTM is that it takes a village to make an idiot


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 9, 2014)

TOTM is that imbreeding EXISTS!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

TOTM is that some mom's are hot


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 10, 2014)

TOTM is that today is not Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 10, 2014)

TOTM is that it is Friday for me!! :w00t: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## cement (Jul 10, 2014)

TOTM is I'm glad we got past NJ Mike's post.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 10, 2014)

TOTM is I am too


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 13, 2014)

TOTM is that I had to make sure my abbreviation was correct...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

TOTM that autocorrect sucks


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

TOTM is that most people can't type worth a damn anymore...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

TOTM no one takes the thyme to proofread what they right


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

TOTM is I need to add Thyme to my shopping list...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

TOTM is that there just never enough thyme


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2014)

TOTM is that you should see some younger people try to actually write something as opposed to typing. Some look like a fish out of water. LOL


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 14, 2014)

TOTM is that schools don't see handwriting as a core value anymore...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

TOTM is that I've forgotten how to write a check...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

TOTM is this is exactly why we may home school our kids


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

TOTM is that you can still find a school that meets your needs because I'm also a firm believer in kids getting a social experience at school in addition to an academic one.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

TOTM is Huked _On Fonics_ Werked 4 me.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

TOTM is there's never enough thyme in the day to get work done around the house


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

TOTM is it is 0330 and it's weigh two early too be awake.


----------



## PeeWee (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM is that sleep is overrated. I can sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM is no sleep during deadlines


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM is no sleep while studying either


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM Bly is right.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM is Matt better pass on the first attempt.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM is Mike also right.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM that was the first thyme I heard that today


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM is that you'll still end up on the couch


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 5, 2014)

TOTM is I already am there


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2014)

TOTM is, even though the house is really quiet right now, I miss my daughter.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 9, 2014)

TOTM is that you need to have another baby, maybe twins.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2014)

TOTM is it's only a matter of time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

TOTM is that it has been quite some time since anyone posted here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

TOTM is NJ's spell-check fail.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

TOTM that statement is false this thyme


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 24, 2014)

TOTM is that NJ likes to spell with spice!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2014)

TOTM is that lunch time is almost over.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 20, 2014)

TOTM is it's time for bed...


----------



## goodal (Nov 21, 2014)

TOTM is my bosses wife/our bookkeepper is a wench.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2014)

TOTM is I don't give a damn


----------



## goodal (Nov 21, 2014)

TOTM is snickered is my bosses wife.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2016)

TOTM is, this thread died a long time ago.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2016)

TOTM is, @matt267 PE doesn't have enough work to do.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 27, 2016)

TOTM I'm leaving for the weekend in 29 minutes


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2016)

TOTM is, I hope @NJmike PE has a safe holiday weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2016)

TOTM is, it's NOT beer-thirty yet.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> TOTM is, it's NOT beer-thirty yet.


TOTM is, your watch is broken


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2016)

TOTM is that I somehow pulled off moving to another country.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 6, 2016)

TOTM is that your clock will now forever be broken


----------



## Big hugs (Sep 23, 2016)

Tom I have never murdered anyone


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM you posted in a dead thread


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is he revived a thread that you killed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is that someone is getting banned for this outrage.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is I can't wait to see the show.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is I don't give a F


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is, @snickerd3, it's Friday and you don't have too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is that matt is right for once.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is Matt is NEVER write


----------



## thekzieg (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is you'd be sad if Matt left


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 23, 2016)

TOTM is, I ain't goin' any wear


----------



## JHW 3d (May 10, 2017)

TOTM is we need to relax the spam rulz so we can get the show on the road.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

TOTM is spam keeps the EB site from dying at 230 pst.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

TOTM is that I can't wait for spam to come back.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

TOTM is that no one spams like they used to.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

TOTM is it's not possible when there is no spam possible.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

TOTM is my point exactly. It's totally possible for veteran spammer. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

TOTM is it makes me happy when @ptatohed gets sassy on old threads from ages ago


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 11, 2017)

TOTM is you are just generally happy regardless.


----------



## User1 (Oct 11, 2017)

TOTM is that's a very accurate observation!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

TOTM is that I'm absolutely useless in the name the flick thread.


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2017)

TOTM is I don't wanna go be social tonight.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

TOTM is that you don't need to!


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2017)

But I said I would and I don't like to bail!

TOTM is I have a hard time saying no.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

TOTM is I usually don't have a hard time saying no, and don't feel bad when I bail.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2017)

TOTM is when you have kids, you have a really good "excuse" to fall back on for not wanting to be social. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Oct 13, 2017)

But then you have to babysit them, don't you? 

TOTM is I enjoyed being social last night. I usually do. Even got to ride in an El Camino for the first time!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> TOTM is my point exactly. It's totally possible for veteran spammer. :thumbs:


TOTM is, that looks like permission to start spamming every page on eb.com.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

TOTM is you do that already anyway.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is the oreo mystery flavor is likely fruit loops but I'm not sure if oreo would use another brand name treat as a flavor.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is that you could win some money for guessing that right: https://www.today.com/food/oreo-mystery-flavor-t115524


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is I could, if I believed they would use a brand name for a flavor but I kind of don't but I guess they made swedish fish one so isn't that a brand or is there a store brand variety so it's more of a flavor and not a brand I don't know but it all just makes me anxious deciding...it could be a $50,000 wrong guess!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is, that was too much for me to read.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is you still read it.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is it can't hurt to try!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTMI it did hurt my eyes to try.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is at least you tried.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is, I didn't try. Trying is for overachievers.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is @matt267 PE doesn't have LinkedIn.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

TOTM is you've revealed his secret and the world will never forgive you. (I think) (maybe) (ok, jk)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 19, 2017)

TOTMI this was no secret.


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

TOTM is it was a secret that it wasn't a secret!!!


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

TOTM is I killed the TOTMI thread


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2017)

TOTM is that is not true!


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTMI it was kinda true, but now it’s not. Welcome back from the dead, TOTMI thread!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is, I'm happy to not be taking a test tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is I totally agree with you, @thejulie_PE!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is I think you actually meant to agree with @matt267 PE.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is nothing said by @matt267 PE is to be agreed with.


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTMis I should edit my previous post to something that @leggo PE needs to agree with!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is I guess I was just making a general statement about agreeing with @thejulie_PE.


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is it's a respectable thing to do.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 26, 2017)

TOMTI it's only respectable if that is what she actually meant.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is it may be respectable, but not really logical.


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is noone asked you


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is, you're about to get banned.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2017)

TOTM is you all will never know!


----------



## User1 (Oct 30, 2017)

TOTM is now everyone knows I have a hairy chest.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

TOTM is it's always better when there's an active spam thread happening.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2017)

TOTMI it makes no difference.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

TOTMI osha thinks it does. so do these guys.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2017)

TOTMI OSHA should outlaw spam of all kinds.


----------



## User1 (Nov 1, 2017)

TOTMI I don't know if you mean the food or the act of many posts but I guess I'm ok with noone getting their results because I already have mine?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

TOTM is the spam started strong on day 1, but is really slacking so far today.


----------



## User1 (Nov 1, 2017)

TOTM is noone wants to play with us


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

TOTM is that is too true. #spam4lyfe


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 1, 2017)

TOMTI it's not too true, just regular true.


----------



## User1 (Nov 1, 2017)

TOTM is that it being regular true is still sad.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

TOTM is the lack of spammage is severe.


----------



## caychanh (Nov 2, 2017)

TOTM is i need another 1500 posts/spam to pass PE exam.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 2, 2017)

TOTM is that you are definitely not spamming enough, then.


----------



## User1 (Nov 3, 2017)

TOTMI I feel like I'm already over the spam.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2017)

TOTM is that you'd better not still feel that way, @thejulie_PE!


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

TOTM is I might not feel as much that way if the spam thread had cookies? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2017)

TOTM is everything is better with cookies involved. Like, cookies for wedding instead of cake?


----------



## User1 (Nov 7, 2017)

TOTM is why not both? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

TOMTI both should be required.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 14, 2017)

TOTM is I like the way you two are thinking!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

TOMTI you just like us generally.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 14, 2017)

TOTM is shush!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

TOMTI that is not a truth, that is a command.  And a bad command choice at that.  Right @thejulie_PE?


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2017)

TOTMI he's right!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

TOMTI that is my default state of being.


----------



## User1 (Nov 15, 2017)

TOTMI you probably have a QC team to increase the probability of this being true. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2017)

TOMTI I don't.


----------



## User1 (Nov 17, 2017)

TOTMI I don't know whether to believe you or not  :banhim:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 17, 2017)

TOTMI I keep my word.


----------



## User1 (Nov 17, 2017)

TOTMI I wanted to sing


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 17, 2017)

TOMTI nothing is stopping you.


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2017)

TOTMI the very next day, you gave it away.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 20, 2017)

TOTMI the mood is right


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 27, 2017)

TOTM is it's only a three day work week for me!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

TOTM is I'm not even sure what day of the week it is. #holidayvacations


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

TOTMI I don't know if you are laughing at me or with me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

TOMTI we are always laughing at you.


----------



## User1 (Jan 29, 2018)

TOTMI Everyone is always laughing at me.


----------



## User1 (Jan 29, 2018)

TOTMI I pretend it's because I'm just generally hilarious.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 29, 2018)

TOTMI you're banned for double posting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 30, 2018)

TOTMI your post was liked by a mod with the power to ban her, but has NOT banned her for double posting.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 30, 2018)

TOTMI, that mod doesn't actually ban anybody.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 30, 2018)

TOTMI, you're thanking your lucky stars!


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

TOTMI, I looked at the first post and there is NO RULE about double posting. I can talk to myself if I want to.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> TOTMI, that mod doesn't actually ban anybody.


TOTMI that sounds like a challenge...


----------



## User1 (Feb 2, 2018)

TOTMI it doesn't look like @matt267 PE has been banned. So was the challenge accepted or not?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 2, 2018)

TOTMI, @tj_PE is trying to get me in trouble.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 7, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> TOTMI, @tj_PE is trying to get me in trouble.


TOMTI, you live for that.


----------



## User1 (Feb 12, 2018)

TOTMI He's still not banned and I'm not sure who I can trust anymore.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 12, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> TOTMI He's still not banned and I'm not sure who I can trust anymore.


TOMTI, you can only trust yourself.  And me of course.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 12, 2018)

TOTMI, trust no one.


----------



## User1 (Feb 15, 2018)

TOTMI one of you is right. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 16, 2018)

TOMTI it's me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 16, 2018)

TOTMI, it's NOT me.


----------



## User1 (Feb 16, 2018)

TOTMI I cannot believe you two are in agreement!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 16, 2018)

TOMTI people often end up agreeing with me.


----------



## User1 (Feb 17, 2018)

TOTMI I read that as arguing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 10, 2018)

TOTMI it's almost time for another spam thread...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 10, 2018)

TOTMI if people spent half the time studying for the PE as they did goofing off on EB, we wouldn't need EB. :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 12, 2018)

TOTMI the test is tomorrow and I'm not taking it!


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Totmi I turned in my 2 weeks notice today and am ready for beer! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 13, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> Totmi I turned in my 2 weeks notice today and am ready for beer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You got the other job and are taking it??? CONGRATS!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> Totmi I turned in my 2 weeks notice today and am ready for beer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


TOTMI you're ready for whiskey.


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> TOTMI you're ready for whiskey.


TOTMI that is the truth of the matter.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 18, 2018)

TOTMI I wanna join!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2018)

TOMTI you were an automatic invite.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2019)

TOTMI, @Audi driver, P.E. killed this thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 22, 2019)

TOTMI, Matt is right.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2019)

TOTMI, I'm always right.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 22, 2019)

TOTMI winter needs to be over.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 23, 2019)

TOTMI, it's 41 deg F here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 23, 2019)

TOTMI, you’re very lucky.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 26, 2019)

TOTMI more winter means more skiing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 26, 2019)

TOTMI, the problem is getting to the ski hill.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 27, 2019)

TOTMI, I don't even like winter sports.


----------



## User1 (Feb 27, 2019)

TOTMI I'm still scared of the mountains.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 27, 2019)

TOTMI, if you're scared of the mountains you should move out of WA.


----------



## User1 (Feb 27, 2019)

TOTMI there's more than just mountains in WA, and I plan on getting un-scared someday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 27, 2019)

TOTMI, mountains and occasional snowstorm aside, there is no good reason to move out of WA.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 5, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> TOTMI, mountains and occasional snowstorm aside, there is no good reason to move out of WA.


TOMTI, the recent gun laws are a good reason to move out of WA.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 5, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> TOMTI, the recent gun laws are a good reason to move out of WA.


TOTMI, it won’t matter once Eastern WA is it’s own state.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 5, 2019)

TOMTI, that will never happen in my life time.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 5, 2019)

TOTMI is, my office is freezing since the heater's been broken for six days and counting...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 5, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> TOTMI is, my office is freezing since the heater's been broken for six days and counting...


TOTMI it's not freezing in California.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil (Mar 5, 2019)

TOTMI, Punxsutawney Phil is a liar.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 7, 2019)

TOTMI rodents are marginally worse meteorologists than primates.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 12, 2019)

TOTMI I don’t believe R.O.U.S.’s exist.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 24, 2019)

TOTMI is that the non-existence of ROUS' is inconceivable!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 24, 2019)

TOTMI that word probably doesn’t mean what you think it means.


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 25, 2019)

TOTMI that it still makes sense


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 25, 2019)

TOTMI you may have missed the reference.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 15, 2019)

The truth of the matter is, there is no way the reference could be missed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 15, 2019)

TOTMI maybe he’s left-handed.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 15, 2019)

TOTMI he's only got 5 fingers, and didn't kill your father.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 15, 2019)

TOTMI, I haven't seen The Princess Bride since I was a tween and I didn't really follow it when I did. Deserves a revisit.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 15, 2019)

TOTMI you will most likely love it. And if you don't I'm not sure if we can be friends.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 17, 2019)

TOTMI anyone that does not love Princess Bride needs to have a mental health evaluation.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 18, 2019)

TOTMI mental health stigma is a serious problem.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 22, 2019)

TOTMI there are a lot of problems that require tough solutions.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 23, 2019)

TOTMI alcohol is a solution.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 23, 2019)

TOTMI for some, alcohol is also a problem.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2019)

TOTMI about 15,000 people will have 80 more important problems tomorrow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 24, 2019)

TOTMI I’ve got 99 problems, but a PE exam ain’t one.


----------



## aog (Oct 25, 2019)

TOTMI the PE exam is full of problems.


----------



## NikR_PE (Oct 25, 2019)

TOTMI it only has 80 as opposed to the 99


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 25, 2019)

TOTMI it has 80 questions... but none of them were problems for me. BOOM!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2019)

TOTMI, NCEES really does watch these boards so y'all better not post any exam content!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 28, 2019)

TOTMI, I feel sorry for the NCEES employee who gets that assignment.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 28, 2019)

TOTMI is we should take it upon ourselves to make their job interesting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2019)

TOTMI, joke is on us, cut score is 81.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2019)

TOTMI, the cut score has never been higher than 80.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 1, 2019)

TOTMI they should require an extra point for a firm handshake.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 1, 2019)

TOTMI that not everyone has hands


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 1, 2019)

TOTMI most animals dont


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 4, 2019)

TOTMI most large animals are quradpeds


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 4, 2019)

TOTMI it is spelled “quadrupeds” and it’s definitely not in my normal vocabulary.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 4, 2019)

TOTMI correcting spelling and grammar doesn't earn you many friends.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 25, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> TOTMI correcting spelling and grammar doesn't earn you many friends.


TOTMI if they need correcting they're probably not people I want as friends.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 25, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> TOTMI correcting spelling and grammar doesn't earn you many friends.


TOTMI I usually wait until i believe i’ve earned one’s friendship before I start correcting their grammar.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

TOTMI, you're unqualified anyway.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 12, 2019)

TOTMI I had to struggle not to correct both of your typos in the November 25th posts.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> TOTMI I had to struggle not to correct both of your typos in the November 25th posts.


TOTMI only Cheb has a typo in his.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 12, 2019)

TOTMI you can edit all you want, but I know the truth.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 12, 2019)

TOTMI I left my original post as-is because I want to believe I am an honest person who admits to his mistakes (when necessary).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> TOTMI I left my original post as-is because I want to believe I am an honest person who admits to his mistakes (when necessary).


TOTMI I didn't lie.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 14, 2019)

TOTMI we can't know for sure.


----------

